# Drush 8.0.3 problem starring 'simplexml' and 'Failed to get available update data'



## zzatskl (Feb 18, 2016)

I've recently installed the latest version of Drush as the port is to be out of date. It seems to work OK, but when I try to download from drupal.org I get this error:


```
# drush dl
simplexml_load_file(): I/O warning : failed to load external entity  [warning]
"" Project.php:74
Failed to get available update data from                             [error]
https://updates.drupal.org/release-history/drupal/8.x
Could not download requested project(s).                             [error]
```
I've drawn a blank with it, so thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## zzatskl (Feb 20, 2016)

Resolved. This was a SSL Certificate Verification problem and due to the ca-root-nss certificate file not being visible. I rebuilt the port


```
/usr/ports/security/ca_root_nss
```
setting the knob ETCSYMLINK Add symlink to /etc/ssl/cert.pem

Drush 8 works fine now and I can update my Drupal sites.

I think this issue might have occurred when I upgraded to a later version of Perl.


----------

